# dads buck



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

heres a pic of a buck my dad took its big for this area where all land is hunted heavely http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/...om/albums/p96/yote_trapper/jon002-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like he's got a little whitetail in him


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

na he just old and gettin gray


----------

